# UPSA Presentations on Chronic Wasting Disease by Dr. Schmidt and Dr. Powers



## Beavervet (Oct 16, 2008)

In the recent thread on my being shut out of the MDAT meeting several of you expressed interest in seeing my presentation. The Upper Peninsula Sportsmen's Alliance has posted both presentations on their website, first Dr. Schmidt and then my presentation. 

http://www.upsportsmensalliance.org/index.asp?sPage=9


It will take an hour to watch both presentations, please feel free to comment or ask questions about my thoughts.

Sincerely,

Jeffrey Powers DVM
[email protected]


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello Dr.Powers,
Thank you posting your lecture.Its nice to see guys like you taking a stand and speaking what you think is right.I imagine that I am not the only one who thinks that you pretty much covered what a large portion of the hunting community thinks.Thanks for that.


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

Watched both clips last night (its amazing what you can accomplish when pretending to listen to the wife recounting her day!). One thing that is clear- everyone in the audience had their mind made up before and I doubt they'll ever change.


----------



## hunterdude772 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you very much Dr. Powers for the link. It was very painful listening to all of Dr. Schmidt's "maybe" "might" and "could be" but well worth it to see your wonderful presentation. You not only presented facts but laced it with common sense! I wish more of these meetings were available, so more of the public could just how out of touch, how disliked (by the very people they are suppose to be representing), arrogant (Definition: exaggerating or disposed to exaggerate one's own worth or importance often by an overbearing manner <an arrogant official>) and plain old wacky this DNR & NRC really are. I thought your presentation should have shown them that the only "maybe" they should be thinking about is "maybe we shouldn't have done this stupid act involving baiting and feeding"!

Do you know if any legislative action is taking place to address these issues? One thing I learned from the video was that seems to be the only way concerned sports persons can get anything done. What a shame! Politicians seem to have more common sense and a greater concern for the sports persons of this state than those appointed to do the job. (God I can't believe I just said that!!!)

As for our group of (8) hunters, this will be a lost year. As a group we spent over $700 dollars last year just in license fees. This year so far $30. Well who cares about just us, right? But if this season goes like Wisconsin's first season??? 30% decrease, well let's do the math. Video said 750000 hunters times 30 % equals 225000 fewer hunters. Let's be conservative and say we used to spend more than the average hunter, we'll take one combo license per head. So $30 times 225000 equals $6,750,000.00 in lost revenue. Wow maybe these people should take a hunter safety course so they quit shooting them self in the foot.

Well enough said. Great job Dr. Powers and please let me know if there is anything I can do to help fight the Blue Meanies!!!!!

(Savin' my money for an out-of-state hunt. Can't wait!!!!!)


----------



## traditional (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the link Dr. Powers. 

Refreshing to hear another view.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

Poster *HD772 *observes: 
_"So $30 times 225000 equals $6,750,000.00 in lost revenue."_

Well then, your conclusion ---per your quote---is that Michigan will lose 225,000 deer hunters this year?

Wanna bet? 
I say Michigan won't and I'll give you 10:1 odds......meaning I'll put up $1000 an you put up $100. Winner takes all. Loser pays all.

Cowboy up?


----------



## hunterdude772 (Oct 26, 2008)

fairfax1 said:


> Poster *HD772 *observes:
> _"So $30 times 225000 equals $6,750,000.00 in lost revenue."_
> 
> Well then, your conclusion ---per your quote---is that Michigan will lose 225,000 deer hunters this year?
> ...


Just saying if it goes like Wisconsin's first season with a baiting ban. They won't admit it anyway. Cook the numbers.....blame the economy?????? Our group is voting with their wallets and I know we aren't the only ones!

We should keep this to Dr. Powers presentation anyway. What did you think of it fairfax1?


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

fairfax1 said:


> Poster *HD772 *observes:
> _"So $30 times 225000 equals $6,750,000.00 in lost revenue."_
> 
> Well then, your conclusion ---per your quote---is that Michigan will lose 225,000 deer hunters this year?
> ...


*Ban him, Ban him*
Isn't gambling against the rules???

OK
Last year we purchased 3 combo licenses and 3 doe permits. And we ate them (garlic pepper and seasoning salt, and they still sucked)
This year, 3 bow licenses and 1 firearm license.
Can you add up the difference with that???
Use your fingers and your toes:lol:
[/COLOR] 
 
.


----------

